# Advice for flying from Sydney to LA for a short trip?



## dmasnick84 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm new here, and I'm wondering if you have any advice to share on which airline to choose to fly from Sydney to LA. My girlfriend and I are keen to have a short break from our ad agency jobs to see how much of LA we can see in less than a week. The amount of info for booking flights online is pretty daunting, so I thought I'd start here - you seem a friendly bunch!

Are there any sweet return airfare deals going around at the moment, or do you have any horror stories of in-flight service from particular airlines? We're looking to spend as little as possible on the airfares (to leave more cash spare for shopping in LA..) - any advice appreciated. 

Thanks!

- Dan


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Think it was earlier this year that Virgin started up flights to west coast US, calling their company that does that V Australia I think.

Suppose it'll be high season right now for heading there much as it is for Europe so prices may not be so good.

You could look up Flight Centre Online and see what they have and Australian Travel Agent : Best Flights Online Travel Agency Australia is also reasonable for coming up with any specials.

Not that I've been there but LA is not supposed to be the best of airports as far as getting through and you might want to also look at SanFrancisco.


----------



## ronnie (Aug 5, 2009)

If you can afford $1900 each, VA will put you in Y+ (economy plus) check Flight Centre web site. A great way to travel to LAX, with virtually all the goodies of J class ( business class)
Cheers Dee


----------

